# Why did you choose your dog?



## Franz Schärli (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm planning on adopting a dog in the future and I would like to get involved in SAR with him/her. As part of my preliminary research, I would be interested in hearing for you why did you choose the particular dog(s) you work/train with, for example why did you choose that particular breed and not another of the many that suitable for SAR, and if you have any personal preferences between males or females, etc. 

In other words, among the many dogs that are good SAR material, how did you figure out that one was _the_ dog you would commit yourself to for years to come?

Thanks in advance for any insights you'll take the time to share.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Find a good SAR group to work with. Make contact, and go out and help with what they are willing to let you help with. There are some folks on this board that could head you in the right direction. Let the SAR group suggest where to get a dog/pick a dog for you. 

If it is more important to you to have a SAR dog than a pet, go with the SAR group you train with's advice.

The dog can be a butt ugly dog, and that doesn't matter as long as it has the temperament and ability to do the work. That truly makes them beautiful, and most beginners miss that.

Your preliminary research is now complete. Next step is find a mentor/SAR group.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

I love GSDs and knew I wanted to do SAR before I got my dog. I got my 1st working line gsd (from what turned out to be a commercial breeder in Maine-who imported good bloodlines, but didnt work their dogs) hoping to do SAR, but couldnt find a team at the time. Then life interceded and I couldnt anyway. When I was ready, I had done a lot more research and have gone to local schutzhund breeders for my current dogs. My first dog taught me a crap load about living with a high drive, harder-than-a-pet working dog.

For my current working dog I talked to a couple of breeders and went with the one who really seemed to understand what I needed. I told him what I liked with my 1st dog and what I wanted to avoid. He educated me quite a bit about drives etc. I emphasized drive and sociability and he had 2 4 month olds left from a litter and said one of them would suit me, and he had a younger litter I could wait for. I got the 4 month old he recommended and it turned out that I got everything I wanted. At this point though, I wasnt on a team and really didnt know much--so I think I was pretty lucky. But a few reasons why I liked him: he was let out in a huge yard with a bunch of people hanging out, I sat down and watched him--he ran around like a nut, picked up a water bottle and carried it around crunching. He dove into my lap, circled, dove out, explored the stairs to the house, and appeared to be a very happy, high energy guy.

I found a team when Griffin was 8 months old and sure did learn a lot!! I too would recommend finding a team and watching and learning for a little while. You will see the different dogs and can talk to the handlers about what they like and what make each dog effective. My teammates were very helpful helping me determine what I wanted for my next dog.

I got my 2nd dog (who is 15 months old now) from a breeder who I have trained with a little with Griffin and who my teammates have gotten dogs from. I actually whelped the litter and was able to get to know the mom for a little while. That really helped me decide to get a pup from this litter. I was more specific about what i wanted. Puppies are a crap shoot, but I trusted my teammates and the breeder--he really understands how important doing SAR is to me and that I wouldnt want a dog who couldnt meet my standards. Again--so far so good, drive is fantastic, pretty social, mostly dog neutral--very important for SAR, and an excellent worker.

I now feel much more comfortable with being able to choose a dog--my next dog may come from a rescue/shelter. I do personally know a couple of rescued dogs who are turning out to be good working dogs. They are out there, but I still would not pick one out on my own--I would get the opinions of experienced teammate who have seen many more dogs than I have.

Living with high drive working dogs who also double as pets takes a lot of patience and discipline. I accept who they are, but also insist that they behave in a way I can live with. I exercise my guys every day and when I skip a day, I have to live with the excess energy and be willing to crate when they are too annoying.

I work males because I have always had them as pets...I might try a girl sometime, but am used to boys.


----------



## Jim Delbridge (Jan 27, 2010)

Before ever considering a dog for SAR:

- Spend at least 3 months of weekly trainings observing search dogs training that have actually deployed on missions. Ask multiple handlers what they value in their search dog AND why a decent search dog might not make a good pet.....example high drive.

- do lots of research into the different breeds you would consider. Find out their breeding issues, their health issues, their temperment issues, i.e. become versed in the breed(s) you are willing to work with.

- Don't go into looking for a dog to adopt with the attitude that you can mold any dog into search work. A LOT of pet owners get into SAR because "Snuffles" is great at finding their kids, their socks, what ever to find out that Snuffles isn't comfotable going off into the woods all on his/her own to find your desired scent source.

- Above all, sit down and honestly decide why YOU want to do SAR work because it will be a lot of work and expense for you as well. To search these days, you will need to become educated in how to not get lost yourself, how to navigate in the woods, how the ICS system works ad nauseum, how to work gadgets like radios and GPS and compass, on and on. Some groups advise the perspective dog handler take a year to get all the human training before ever considering a dog and during that time you can observe how the team you feel safe with trains their dogs. 
A lot of people decide SAR work sounds nifty and less than 10 percent stay with it. Of those, about 30 percent stick with it after their first dog.

If you have kids, I advise you enjoy your kids now and consider working dogs later as training a decent SAR dog in any specialty takes a lot of one's efforts and time. It would come down to a decision of "The Dog Training OR The Kids....what to do?" 

As to selecting a breed, I'd advise going to experienced trainers with the breeds you are considering and watch how they work their dogs. 
I personally selected my breed of Airedale because I wanted tenacity, brains, go-to-earth drive, and intelligence. I train problem solvers. I'm training my fourth 'dale now, so it was apparently a good fit for me. I'd never had an airedale before I started SAR, but I did lots of research. I almost went with Mal's instead, but over time I think I made the right decision FOR ME.

That being said, I test lots of litters OR RATHER I audition lots of puppies to be a training candidate for my type of search work. The puppies I select love the scent source I search for. They obsess on it. Such is what you will need for a good working search dog of any venue.

I had worked with and raised dogs since I was 4 years old prior to getting into SAR at around 37 years of age, so I had a lot of the tools I already needed. So, that should suggest that before you get that "SAR dog" that your dog skills are established as well or your SAR team may get frustrated with having to show you the dog basics as well as the SAR basics.

Regards,

Jim Delbridge
Oklahoma


----------



## Jim Delbridge (Jan 27, 2010)

Before ever considering a dog for SAR:

- Spend at least 3 months of weekly trainings observing search dogs training that have actually deployed on missions. Ask multiple handlers what they value in their search dog AND why a decent search dog might not make a good pet.....example high drive.

- do lots of research into the different breeds you would consider. Find out their breeding issues, their health issues, their temperment issues, i.e. become versed in the breed(s) you are willing to work with.

- Don't go into looking for a dog to adopt with the attitude that you can mold any dog into search work. A LOT of pet owners get into SAR because "Snuffles" is great at finding their kids, their socks, what ever to find out that Snuffles isn't comfotable going off into the woods all on his/her own to find your desired scent source.

- Above all, sit down and honestly decide why YOU want to do SAR work because it will be a lot of work and expense for you as well. To search these days, you will need to become educated in how to not get lost yourself, how to navigate in the woods, how the ICS system works ad nauseum, how to work gadgets like radios and GPS and compass, on and on. Some groups advise the perspective dog handler take a year to get all the human training before ever considering a dog and during that time you can observe how the team you feel safe with trains their dogs. 
A lot of people decide SAR work sounds nifty and less than 10 percent stay with it. Of those, about 30 percent stick with it after their first dog.

If you have kids, I advise you enjoy your kids now and consider working dogs later as training a decent SAR dog in any specialty takes a lot of one's efforts and time. It would come down to a decision of "The Dog Training OR The Kids....what to do?" 

As to selecting a breed, I'd advise going to experienced trainers with the breeds you are considering and watch how they work their dogs. 
I personally selected my breed of Airedale because I wanted tenacity, brains, go-to-earth drive, and intelligence. I train problem solvers. I'm training my fourth 'dale now, so it was apparently a good fit for me. I'd never had an airedale before I started SAR, but I did lots of research. I almost went with Mal's instead, but over time I think I made the right decision FOR ME.

That being said, I test lots of litters OR RATHER I audition lots of puppies to be a training candidate for my type of search work. The puppies I select love the scent source I search for. They obsess on it. Such is what you will need for a good working search dog of any venue.

I had worked with and raised dogs since I was 4 years old prior to getting into SAR at around 37 years of age, so I had a lot of the tools I already needed. So, that should suggest that before you get that "SAR dog" that your dog skills are established as well or your SAR team may get frustrated with having to show you the dog basics as well as the SAR basics.

Regards,

Jim Delbridge
Oklahoma


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Good question, that I've asked myself!!


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

with any dog regardless of what you intend to do think about how you train and what kind of personality you are. I never realized how what works great with one dog may destroy another.
if you are reserved quiet and gentle you're going to need a sensitive dog
if you are a hot headed over-reacting, loud, demanding monster like me you will need a dog with a very very high threshold


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Because I saw this picture of him and thought it was cool and looked like he'd be a fun puppy


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've picked them for OB competition. I've picked them for hunting. I've picked them for SAR. I've picked them for bite sport. I've picked them for the show ring. I've even picked a few for just pets.
The absolute biggest mistake people make is having a dog and then picking what THEY want to do with the dog. 
I've also made mistakes in few of those picks because I didn't put enough though in it. 8-[ :grin: :wink:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

My experience is, and it's can be a nightmare for a K9 training coordinator, some people are looking for something their dog can do. Some people want to do SAR and select a dog for that reason. The former is generally a waste of time. The latter is generally serious. 

DFrost


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Scanning the posts ... a lot of good advice.

I have been staying with GSDs so far because I have gotten used to working with them and there are some breed differences. 

A better handler may adapt better to the nuances of different types of dogs. There are many suitable but another thing is to consider is what the team around you is used to working with.

May sound minor but, even the leadership of a K9 SAR team is on a learning curve. If everyone else has labs and you want to bring in a GSD, you may face more challenges than a lab handler. No, should not matter to a really good trainer, but something to consider.


----------

